

Ask HN: Anybody interested in obtaining jqueryin.com? - jqueryin

I've had the domain since 2009 and used it as my stomping grounds for technical blog posting. I no longer blog on the domain and it's going to waste so I figured I'd put it up for auction on Flippa. I'd love to see it go to someone that can show it some love; namely an HNer.
======
jqueryin
Link(s):

<http://www.jqueryin.com>

[https://flippa.com/2877708-established-pr3-web-
development-b...](https://flippa.com/2877708-established-pr3-web-development-
blog-4k-uniques-per-month)

